# TT MK3 for daddies!? TT + 2 doors....



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh dear.... Audi is going to milk the TT to death:


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Yea. They had said so some time ago :? .


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

It's really saddening to see what Audi are planning to do with the TT.   

It's going to become just another faceless car in their corporate machine.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Would prefer that this did not happen, but the All Road/Shooting Brake/SUV thing is far worse.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

This, plus the Shooting Brake thing will be a good reason not to buy a Mk 3.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

brittan said:


> This, plus the Shooting Brake thing will be a good reason not to buy a Mk 3.


Its not a deal breaker, but it sure goes in the "cons" column.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

It looks okay, but I really hope they don't put these new variants into production!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

This is audi looking to emulate the success of BMW's mini brand.

Yes let's make another skin for a car we already produce and create a niche niche market. For me this will kill the tt market as it currently stands. Do audi not get why the tt has been successful in this country?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

It wont kill the market. It'll likely work just like it has with the mini. I dont hate the design to be honest, just looks a bit A5. Looks a bit generic but I think the mk3 does tbh.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I can only see hints of the TT in it really.


----------



## Nate_61 (Sep 18, 2014)

If this 4 door TT has any balls, it could compete well with the BMW 3 series. BMW cars are not fun to drive, and the TTS sure is. I thought the TTS was also more fun than the A5, so the 4 door variant has promise.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Concept car that will never see the light of day.

It doesn't fit into the line up either with the A3/S3 and most probably RS3 saloon cars being available.

The TT will retain its coupe status.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I really don't like the way that manufacturers milk a popular model to death. I like the "normal" Mini, Clubman is okay but the others are starting to get a bit silly and not really Mini in anyway. One of my mates has opted for a Countryman to replace his 3 series as a family car, it's quite a big car.

BMW have done similar with the 2 series Active Tourer which is completely unrelated to the 2 series coupe.

I think Audi have too many models on the range as it is, unless this would replace the A5?


----------



## glew08 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thought id share an image of the 4 door Mk3 on the stand at Paris


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Well it certainly looks nice and has gone for a bit of a mix between the Sport and S-line front ends! :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Ridiculous. It really is a case of "Which Audi would sir like: small medium or large?" these days.

4-door saloons: A3, A4, A6

4-door coupes: TT, A5, A7

Shooting brake: A3 sportback (OK, at a push), A4 avant, A6 avant

SUVs: Q3, Q5, Q7

2-door coupes: TT, A5, A7

Hatchbacks: A1, A3

I guess they'll need to make an A3 coupe to challenge the BMW 2 next...

Where will this niche-filling end?

[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

I dont like it at all, its not a TT anymore, it's an A4.

It ruins the look of the TT in the same way as the A5 Sportback did to the A5 Coupe


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nate_61 said:


> If this 4 door TT has any balls, it could compete well with the BMW 3 series. BMW cars are not fun to drive, and the TTS sure is.


What?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

It shouldn't but this thing really bugs me.
Audi has been promoting the MK3 TT as having elevated to the R lineup as a companion to the R8, they moved the "Four Rings" to the hood after all. :roll:

So what's next an R8 Sportback, and an R8 Shooting Brake. :?:

This and the Shooting Brake crap is so counter to all the other MK3 TT promotion.
If I worked for Audi I would be livid.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like a 5 door car with still no room in the back.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

I must admit, I like most of the new models that Audi bring out, but honestly, this thing is the pits, and I really hope it doesn`t reach production ! :x

I just cannot see where it fits at all, and why on earth, if you wanted a 4/5 door coupe, would you buy this thing over an A5, which is a great looking motor in itself. THIS offers nothing at all over the A5, and to me, only detracts from the exclusivity of the TT, which has done fine until now.

Don`t do it Audi ! :x


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

I quite like it

8)

Daz


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

dextter said:


> I must admit, I like most of the new models that Audi bring out, but honestly, this thing is the pits, and I really hope it doesn`t reach production ! :x
> 
> I just cannot see where it fits at all, and why on earth, if you wanted a 4/5 door coupe, would you buy this thing over an A5, which is a great looking motor in itself. THIS offers nothing at all over the A5, and to me, only detracts from the exclusivity of the TT, which has done fine until now.
> 
> Don`t do it Audi ! :x


Too late. Press announcement was yesterday. It's going to happen.

Those damn MQB platforms... it's becoming way too cheap to develop 10 flavours of every model.

Personally for me the TT was the only acceptable Audi model. All others are company cars and sales rep cars that are just terrorising the motorways. Now the TT is degraded to the same class. That is just a big big shame.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

2 words - oh dear 
Or for another 2 - please don't


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

A would rather they just made some damn TTs so people could test drive & buy the damn things if they were any good, but they keep hyping the whole thing up.

Put me right off, just not sure what to get next as TT roadster will not be available next March when I want to change, so have to look for something else now


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

It's an A5 with a TT petrol filler cap

Don't like it


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

this looks somewhat cool and also a bit clumsy at the same time. Horrid grill but loving the rear.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

2.0lT with 400bhp? And 0-60 in 3.9s AND 40mpg?? Very inpressive if true, and if it is true the mk3 RS will be a monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beavis2003 (May 23, 2003)

I think there is a gap in the market for this type of car as there isn't much for us dads carrying around the kids occasionally in something TT esque... if this went into production I would like it to look more TT Coupe than A5 Coupe though!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Love the rear end

I think it looks similar to the Quattro Club Sport.

Still wouldn't have one although I would choose this over any 4 door BM Wubble U

Daz


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

This is what a tt should like if you've forgotten


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

"IF" the rear is rather more practical than the frankly useless seats in the coupe, then I would be interested.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Absolutely vile :-(


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

If you want a 4 seater then buy a proper 4 seater, the petrol flap looks really out of place


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A TT 4 door coupe - no way, however redesign the nose to match and call it an A3 4 door coupe/fastback then yes.

This is not a TT. A TT is a 2 door sports car (grand tourer type) - Period!


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

I quite like it, but then I like the A5 Sportback and the A7 too...


----------



## Nate_61 (Sep 18, 2014)

I think we can all agree on one point ... We'd be happier if Audi could start selling the MKIII sooner, and spend less time showing pre-production concepts. Beauty may be in the eye of the beholder, but we still can't experience driving the new TT.


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

I quite like it, maybe even more so than the coupe version, but the TT should left as a 2 door and they should name this something else


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I bet if they'd not called this a TT, everyone would have liked it though. It's not as if it's a bad looking car.


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Gorgeous car


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am not saying it is not a good looking motor, it is the same principle as if Porsche had named the Panamera the "Carrera 4 door"

The Panamera is not a Carrera. This 4 door is not an Audi TT.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Spandex said:


> I bet if they'd not called this a TT, everyone would have liked it though. It's not as if it's a bad looking car.


I think there's a lot of truth in that.


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

This Car is New But it is still a TT in my eyes the best and improved and you will have to wait it will only be the rich and companies who can Have one Sorry Guys and an 8 month waiting list for orders before you get one oh well :?


----------

